# Give your Opinion of this Totally Cool Bike



## Traxx (Jul 11, 2017)

Hello I will like to ask your opinion on this Benotto Bike 
Benotto XR-75 R26

is a Downhill, all terrain Bike ? or an ugly hibird 
IS sol in Mexico by Benotto Italian

Producto - Benotto México

What do you think of it ? 
U like it u hate it ? 
Mostly what is desing it to do ?
just look cool or ugly what is the idea behind ist desing ? 
what you think


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

garbage


----------



## Traxx (Jul 11, 2017)

Why is that ? pleas share your opinion


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Looks like a Wally World special to me, except from like 15 years ago. Totally worth at least $10 if it works.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Harold said:


> garbage


Basura 😥 I replied to your pm in Spanish.


----------



## Traxx (Jul 11, 2017)

Ok is clear that is trash that is way cheap But why ?


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

That is not a bike. That is a BSO, or Bike Shaped Object.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Ok I will reply here so I don't type twice and sounds like you understand English.

Yes components are bad, it probably weights 80lbs, is going to break in half, and its just a bike. Not downhill, not XC. Bottom line doesn't look safe. Where are you riding? What do you want to do with it?

People are not being rude, just honest. That is not a MTB.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

jcd46 said:


> Ok I will reply here so I don't type twice and sounds like you understand English.
> 
> Yes components are bad, it probably weights 80lbs, is going to break in half, and its just a bike. Not downhill, not XC. Bottom line doesn't look safe. Where are you riding? What do you want to do with it?
> 
> People are not being rude, just honest. That is not a MTB.


This. Poor design, poor materials. Your basic BSO. Better off with a cheap hardtail than this terrible attempt at full suspension. It looks like something that goes on rough terrain, but if used that way it will quickly fail and there's a good chance that will involve injury. W'd rather you didn't ride it and maybe have your feelings a little hurt and save you a trip to the hospital.


----------



## Traxx (Jul 11, 2017)

Thank you! jcd46 
I apreciarte you answer now I understand:
Bad components, probably weights 80lbs, may break in half,
Not downhill, not XC its just a bike that doesn't look safe.

Im going to riding in the city ? to the school 

I Admit I dont know much about Bicycles but this have 3 suspension so may be smooth ride


----------



## Traxx (Jul 11, 2017)

Thank you noapathy 
Poor design, poor materials. Your basic BSO. ( Bike Shaped Object) 
No Hurt feelings I aprecciate the information, you save me a trip to the hospital.
I really apricciate your opinion and will listen to it, Now I know that this is a Bike Shaped Object and no a real atempt to be a Bicycle.

If you put it in a Bike Shaped Object I think is what it is and a BSO dont have a real Prpouse I will use it at the street to go to school get up and down of the sidewalk some potholes jus that I think a this bike despite is a BSO this Bicycle 
I try to put it in a category it and fit in a BSO 
Thank you


----------



## Traxx (Jul 11, 2017)

What is a BSO?
In essence it is a very low price and poor quality bicycle. 

You will find them in supermarkets, catalogues, the back of the newspaper, toy shops, auction websites, sunday markets, green grocers... Basically everywhere other than in a reputable specialist cycle shop. 
Ha! now I know ! Thank you all it just look nice


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

The problem is, it won't make a good road bike either. Hopefully it is flat where you will be riding as otherwise, you'll be carrying up a lot of unnecessary weight every time you come to a hill. And the suspension will probably "bob", meaning some of your energy pedaling will actually be wasted in unavoidably compressing and bouncing the suspension. Usually a bike like that does not function well (shifting, brakes) and is difficult to adjust to work properly, may not even be possible. You'd be a lot better off with a much simpler (and lighter) bike.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

What you have there, my friend, is the Mexican version of the Muddy Fox, with bonus rear shock.









WARNING: Do not type in "muddy fox", "dirty fox", "clean fox", "clean-shaven fox", "Mexican fox" into a browser app at work.


----------



## Traxx (Jul 11, 2017)

Wow ! Im learning A LOT 
Thank you chazpat and phlegm 
after learning that i notice that this bike is sell as 
MB and a DH look at the stikers

I had no Idea..... 












[


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Ok you are trolling man.


----------



## Traxx (Jul 11, 2017)

So there is no such a thing as a 3 shock absorbers in any bike of any category ? 
Is this a correct asumption ?


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

I'm bored, so I will reply. But really that bike is so massively bad that it is comical. 
It is a very old rework of an early 1990s design, that has largely been dismissed because it doesn't work very well. 
The 2 rear shocks, of dubious quality, is a new variation, of an already bad design.. 
No disk brakes, is indicative of a very dated design and only found on the very cheapest of department store bikes.
No one puts triple chainrings on a DH bike.
The Shimano Tourney groupsets is about as low as you can go and won't hold up to much of any form of trail riding.
The swingarm in those photos will hit the seatpost when the shocks compress (if they will compress at all). DH shocks are significantly longer and use a coil spring etc.
Save your money, it's utter junk. Just get a basic normal bike for riding to school.
It's so bad it's actually quite funny and understandable some assume you are trolling.
If by chance you are actually interested, try googling downhill mountainbikes or have a look through the downhill section of these forums to get an idea what an actual DH looks like.


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

phlegm said:


> What you have there, my friend, is the Mexican version of the Muddy Fox, with bonus rear shock.
> 
> View attachment 1146136
> 
> ...


Mind you the unified rear triangle of the Fox is arguably an even worse design


----------



## Traxx (Jul 11, 2017)

Well, thank you. MozFat


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

if everything on that bike works properly, it would be fine for just pedaling around to get places. it's probably very heavy and inefficient for that purpose though.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

It looks....Totally Cool.


----------



## Traxx (Jul 11, 2017)

Thank you Mack Turtle I think things are desing for a propurse. 
I just dont have an Idea what was the propuse of this bicycle, MTB /DH 
I look at it and I liked so, I subscribe this site to educate myself about it, thankyou for that.

I think you are right if works properly, is a heavy bike, fine just for just pedaling, I guess as Sideknob note "It looks is totally cool" maybe have the propieties of a BSO 
I ask the editor of a MTB magazine and have the same opinion as you is heavy, and may be good for pedaling only and you probably will bounce Booingg!!


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

If a bike was designed to mock or be a Big Box Store wannbe bike, that's the one.

For the OP - Traxx; 
What can you tell us about other bike options or choices in your area ? 

As you see, the forums here are pretty dang good with responses but none of that after a few honest assessments answering to the quality of that bike will be of much help. 

Riding in the city or to school if not for other terrain and recreation for other more extreme or demanding areas could be a pleasant and simple bike new or used that isn't very costly, won't need much to maintain and doesn't really require any suspension. Here is an image of a simple older bike with no shocks at all- just an example.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

bachman1961 said:


> Here is an image of a simple older bike with no shocks at all- just an example.


We have two bikes just like that. I ride to work on one and my son has one for getting to the train station. Ideal 'around-town' bikes.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Mr Pig said:


> We have two bikes just like that. I ride to work on one and my son has one for getting to the train station. Ideal 'around-town' bikes.


Yeah,, I like the simple older stuff, no pretension or gimicks. 
My 1991 Specialized looks similar to the earlier batch of production bikes like the old Stumpy. It's getting a new wider bar and I just put some fatter tires on it. It'll always be fun to experiment with but I'm making it a comfortable daily driver so I actually think to ride it more.


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

Dont tell him it will be good for pedalling, its probably one of the worst pedalling bikes you can buy. Its weight and bouncy springs would make it very bad at pedalling. It would be bad at everything, its an engineering nightmare.

Its only purpose is to look like a downhill bike (although to people who know what downhill bikes look like it looks like junk), not to go downhill, not to be ridden, its just a toy. Its the equivalent of those kids bikes that look like motorcycles.










That bike has as much in common with a motorcycle as this bike has with a downhill bike.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

In many ways, the BSO's (bicycle shaped objects) posted by the OP are a bit of a travesty. They were designed to fool unsuspecting, unknowing newbies into parting with their hard earned money by thinking they were getting something that they are not coming close to getting. Even if ridden only in conditions that they could handle well (which isn't much), they will be poor performers because of all the gingerbread crap added to the bike to make it seem like it is something that it isn't. All it needs to be any worse would be to have a fake cast iron motor in it so it would look like a motorcycle.

Imagine buying a pair of blue jeans because you needed a rugged pair of work pants, only to discover that they were made of cheap toilet tissue. Not only would you not be getting a rugged pair of work pants, but they would not even function well as toilet paper.


----------



## Traxx (Jul 11, 2017)

Thank you ! bachman1961, Mr Pig, idividebyzero, jeffj

I aprecciate your thoughts I listen to all of you 
I did my home work on educate myself and research about this RX 75 by Benotto.
you are gona like this video is well educating.....






This one no so much but is the same model






Tankyou All


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

A friend of mine had a similarly terrible Y-frame bike. He is (was) a fit guy and could keep pace or beat me on it no problem. His snapped in exactly the same place. It's a stupid frame design on a bike which ain't short of stupid.


----------



## Traxx (Jul 11, 2017)

Demm thing Is good for nothing not eve ride despite have 2 weels


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

Exactly, we have been trying to tell you that for a few days. If you have an ounce of engineering background the load on that seat post counter levered beam is clearly going to be massive


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

MozFat said:


> Exactly, we have been trying to tell you that for a few days. If you have an ounce of engineering background the load on that seat post counter levered beam is clearly going to be massive


And at least some of the cyclic bouncing from the suspension pogo stick action is going to be transferred to it because of the strange 2nd shock.


----------



## Shotgun Jeremy (Mar 14, 2017)

When I was in HS, I saved up and bought one of these. Full suspension bikes were pretty new at the time, and I was one of the cool kids with my full suspension bike. I rode it down the hill to work every day, and then back up the hill (well, I pushed it up the hill lol) to get home. I would take it off road sometimes and did ok with it. I want to point out a few things I remember from this bike:

-There was a sticker put down by the crank that said "Not intended for off-road use". I also had a Magna rep tell me that voids the warranty. Now, you don't sell a bike to someone with a full suspension and not expect it to go off road. Just sayin.

- It was very creaky to peddle - very poor crank bearings,

- The frame shock got replaced 3 times before Magna started telling me they wouldn't warranty it anymore.

- I became very afraid of the frame piece that holds up the seat developing a crack in the weld, so I got in the habit of lifting off the seat for all my landings just like if it was a hard tail bike.

-The grip shifters were junk. I had several pair crack on me. Luckily, Magna kept warranting them out.

- The rear derailleur was my nemesis in the end and the reason I got rid of the bike. I couldn't afford a new derailleur and was leaving for the military soon anyways, so I left the bike at a friends house one day and told him if he could fix the derailleur, he could keep it.

-Every time I peddled, the suspension would sag down. It wasn't bad for normal riding, but it did take extra energy for long, graded climbs. That is the reason I haven't been on a full suspension since. Now I'm reading new, quality full suspension bikes don't do that so I may save up and get into them again.

I do have to give it one good plus - it was a much smoother ride cruising off road.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Traxx (Jul 11, 2017)

I want to thankyou all :

bachman1961, Harold, noapathy, jcd46, Procter, jcd46, (no trolling honest), chazpat, phlegm made a intersesting sugestion Muddy Fox, with bonus rear shock.

Shotgun Jeremy another one whit his magna, and mack_turtle was cool I have learned alot thankyou All

all I need is a bike to do to school and to ocaccionally go offroad, here must be a forum on how to protect you bike fron thives any sugestion ?

Thankyou All


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Traxx said:


> Must be a forum on how to protect your bike from thieves. Any suggestions?


That one's easy. Just ride that bike ;0)


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Awe SICK XR-75!!
The dual shock rocker link multi plane suspension arc technology was way ahead of the curve. 2 shocks = lower pressure = butter in the gnarchunder.


----------



## Javaharman (Jul 21, 2017)

It looks cool though many have negative comments


----------



## the_prince_rupert (Aug 11, 2017)

I don't like the looks of it.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm wondering why the designers (engineers? if they qualify) didn't include 3 shocks, or 4?


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Procter said:


> I'm wondering why the designers (engineers? if they qualify) didn't include 3 shocks, or 4?


Prolly to much seal friction.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

WHALENARD said:


> Prolly to much seal friction.


Ah, true.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Procter said:


> I'm wondering why the designers (engineers? if they qualify) didn't include 3 shocks, or 4?


You're thinking too small. I say 14 separate shock mounts.


----------



## mitchp13 (Aug 12, 2017)

I don't know the quality but I do agree with other that it reminds me of the Walmart bikes.


----------



## Traxx (Jul 11, 2017)

Yes I agree.
The good news is that I will not buy the demm thing.
The bad news is that my Girfirend buy it for me.
Is havey, is bounceing, is a expresion of love from my girfreind.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

OK op Listen carefully to my master plan, follow my Instructions to the letter.

Your Girlfriend bought It for you, fantastic !

Step 1: 
Ride the thing Into the ground ride It like you stole It,
It's a boat anchor, It will make you strong as a horse,
Show your Girl how powerful and manly you have become because of that bike.

Chicks really dig badassery 

Step 2: 
Crash It, destroy it, Toss It In front of a passing truck or throw off a cliff but by a miracle you don't get hurt.
Don't worry you should have plenty of old scars from actually riding the thing.
Just pick open an old scab or two and squeeze em so they bleed then go crawling back home to her.

Step 3: 
This one will take time and Is very critical,,
Start watching TV, start getting fat and lazy, stop making super woopie with your girl so often, believe me she will notice.
She will say the magic words soon enough, be patient, "Honey what's wrong" BINGO ! you got her right where you want her.
Tell here you miss that bike so much, tell her you were so much stronger BECAUSE of the bike you simply MUST have another and It MUST be a real mountain bike, because that one almost got you killed 

Yeah I know, I am a genius, 

It worked perfectly for me, It will work perfectly for you


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Traxx said:


> ..is a expression of love from my girlfriend.


It might not be.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Osco said:


> OK op Listen carefully to my master plan, follow my Instructions to the letter.
> 
> Your Girlfriend bought It for you, fantastic !
> 
> ...


Too long, and complicated.

Step 1: Throw bike in dumpster
Step 2: Toss g/f for risking your life

Next!


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Traxx said:


> Yes I agree.
> The good news is that I will not buy the demm thing.
> The bad news is that my Girfirend buy it for me.
> Is havey, is bounceing, is a expresion of love from my girfreind.


Heavy bouncy love sounds wonderful Traxx!.
I'd ride that all night long.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

jcd46 said:


> Too long, and complicated.
> 
> Step 1: Throw bike in dumpster
> Step 2: Toss g/f for risking your life
> ...


Buwhahahahah,


----------



## Traxx (Jul 11, 2017)

Well thankyou WHALENARD

My GF she is nice to me, she thought " He like it he have it" despite is a SOB, bouncy heavy, outdated and potential suicidal bike is a expression of her afection to me now we can ride and that is what it counts .... or maybe she want to make it look like a "Bike Accident" that could be both good and bad Lol﻿






That is the power of love


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Traxx said:


> The good news...Is havey, is bounceing, is a expresion of love from my girfreind.


Oh, you mean the bike?


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Well, look at the bright side...no one will steal it.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

rideit said:


> Well, look at the bright side...no one will steal it.


Do not underestimate the motivation of meth heads.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Harold said:


> Do not underestimate the motivation of meth heads.


What a lovely, uplifting quote!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

phlegm said:


> What a lovely, uplifting quote!


Signature worthy


----------



## Traxx (Jul 11, 2017)

Before I learn what is a SOB I got here and ask, "your opinion of this totally cool bike" at that moment my GF mus have seeme doing the reserch to buy one, then I learn this is a SOB and all the "advantages" of one I did not want to be near of it or asociate to it. 

As, this is a 1990 desing ? must be a second hand bike I must apriciate the effort she must have done a long to get it research , find it, and pay cash, she even sendit to benotto to have ir "ajusted" new tires, and springs and then bring it home and give it to me. she even did a research and foun that is a 75 aniversary special edition bike, and have "1.1 Ver" and "2.1" ver 
I gotta love her for that.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

The 2.1 is definitely worth the upgrade money.

She's definitely a keeper, and I mean your girlfriend.


----------

